# SanDisk and Toshiba link up on 3D NAND technology



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Breakthroughs in 3D NAND technology continue to push the technology forward. Today, SanDisk and Toshiba have announced their own new processor: a 256Gbit, three-bit-per-cell, 48 layer, 3D NAND chip.

When it will arrive is open to question: while reports suggest it will be available early next year, Toshiba would only say that it "is expected to begin shipping in SanDisk's products in 2016".

According to SanDisk, the 3D NAND chip is designed for use in a wide range of consumer, mobile, and enterprise products.

Back in March, SanDisk and Toshiba announced the world's first 48-layer Bit Cost Scalable (BiCS) flash memory chip. At launch, it was a two-bit-per-cell, 128Gb device with a 3D 'stacked cell' structure flash. The companies have now improved that density to three-bit-per-cell.

Read More


----------

